# GASTON, NC Super Kill Shelter (F) B&T Imminent Danger



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

*Available Dogs & Puppies*
By The Animals of Gaston County Animal Control · 22 of 58 ShareDownloadReport This Photo

In this photo: 
Tag#
3460 

Type 
DOG 

Sex 
MALE
Breed GERMAN SHEPHARD Color BLACK/TAN
Cage # M17 Age 2-4 yrs Adopt/Rescue/ Euthanasia Date 06/20/2011
ADOPTABLE Admitted Date 06/14/2011
Area Pickup:
MOSES RHYNE DR, MT HOLLY

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Animals-of-Gaston-County-Animal-Control/165313753527443


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Dup post, pls close

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/160932-gaston-nc-3460-m-pts-6-20-a.html


----------

